#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  ISO 80000 	Quantities and units

## racp12

Dear colleagues,
Does anybody have ISO 80000 standards available for sharing?
ISO 80000-1:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 1: GeneralISO 80000-2:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 2: Mathematical signs and symbols to be used in the natural sciences and technologyISO 80000-3:2006	Quantities and units -- Part 3: Space and timeISO 80000-4:2006	Quantities and units -- Part 4: MechanicsISO 80000-5:2007	Quantities and units -- Part 5: ThermodynamicsIEC 80000-6:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 6: ElectromagnetismISO 80000-7:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 7: LightISO 80000-8:2007	Quantities and units -- Part 8: AcousticsISO 80000-9:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 9: Physical chemistry and molecular physicsISO 80000-10:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 10: Atomic and nuclear physicsISO 80000-11:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 11: Characteristic numbersISO 80000-12:2009	Quantities and units -- Part 12: Solid state physicsIEC 80000-13:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 13: Information science and technologyIEC 80000-14:2008	Quantities and units -- Part 14: Telebiometrics related to human physiology


Thanks in advance.See More: ISO 80000 	Quantities and units

----------


## gasenilahmad

Dear racp12,

Please find the requested standards in next successive posts except ISO 80000-4:2006, it's not available.

Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## gasenilahmad

The 2nd post.

----------


## gasenilahmad

The 3rd set.

----------


## gasenilahmad

The last set.

----------


## racp12

Mr. gasenilahmad,
Very valuable information. Thank you very much.

----------


## koniambo

> Mr. gasenilahmad,
> Very valuable information. Thank you very much.



Thank you very much..really appreciate..

----------


## pj.nano

Thank you very much.

----------


## Coavas

Tyvm

----------


## DLLD

Thanx a lot

----------


## mrtdmr

Thanks for sharing

----------


## Ahmad alkhatieb

Thanks

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi
Someone have the new versions of serie ISO or IEC 80000?
ISO 80000-2:2019
ISO 80000-4:2019
ISO 80000-5:2019
ISO 80000-7:2019
ISO 80000-9:2019


ISO 80000-10:2019
ISO 80000-12:2019
Thanks in advancedSee More: ISO 80000 	Quantities and units

----------


## quangmen

thanks bro!

----------

